# Trial in München ?



## pernodbruder (1. Juni 2007)

Servus,

ich  bin auf der Suche nach einem *Fahrradtrial-Verein in Muenchen* oder Umgebung ... kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?

 - merci  
Chris


----------



## alien1976 (3. Juni 2007)

ein Verein sind wir zwar nicht aber mittlerweile doch recht viele Leut.
Schau doch mal in unser Forum da verabreden wir uns such immer.
Zum Beispui fahrn ma heut an de Frauenkirche so gege. 1400.

Forum
http://forum.trial.to

musst dich aba erst anmelden um Beiträge zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## promcb (27. September 2009)

sry, dass ich hier die Leichenruhe störe, aber diesen Forumslink hab ich jetzt schon öfters gefunden-funktioniert allerdings nicht mehr. Gibts dieses Forum noch?


----------



## alien1976 (4. Oktober 2009)

promcb schrieb:


> sry, dass ich hier die Leichenruhe störe, aber diesen Forumslink hab ich jetzt schon öfters gefunden-funktioniert allerdings nicht mehr. Gibts dieses Forum noch?



Grüße aus dem Leichenkeller.

Hehe nee sorry wie haben seit geraumer Zeit ein neues Münchner Forum

Hier der Link musst dich allerdings anmelden.

http://trialsbase.com/

Falls es mit der Anmeldung a weng dauer schreib mir ne PM dann sag cih dem Tobi bescheid.


----------



## promcb (5. Oktober 2009)

alles klar, danke


----------



## maroni (14. Juni 2011)

hey leute,
ich wollte keine neuen beitrag aufmachen und deswegen schreib ich hier mal rein.
ich möchte gerne mit dem trialbiken anfangen. bin 23 jahre alt und wohne direkt in münchen. bevor ich mir jedoch ein rad zulege würde ich mir das ganze gerne mal anschauen, vielleicht mal mit dem einen oder anderen biker direkt quatschen und wenn möglich auch mal ein trialbike ausprobieren.
deswegen suche ich spots in münchen wo ich trialer antreffen kann.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
greetz


----------



## rottchester (15. Juni 2011)

von der mauerkircher str die "mittlere isar straße" über die brücke und dann ist es direkt links hinter ein paar büschen. auch gerade heute entdeckt


----------



## maroni (16. Juni 2011)

danke schon mal für den tipp.

allerdings würde ich gerne wissen wann jemand da oder an einem anderen spot fährt den ich treffen könnte.


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Juni 2011)

rottchester schrieb:


> von der mauerkircher str die "mittlere isar straße" über die brücke und dann ist es direkt links hinter ein paar büschen. auch gerade heute entdeckt



du kennst den unterschied zwischen trial und trail?! oder sprichst du tatsächlich von einem trialspot (den ich komischerweise nich kenne)?

@maroni
schau mal bei facebook in unserer biketrial munich gruppe rein, da steht alles..


----------



## rottchester (16. Juni 2011)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> du kennst den unterschied zwischen trial und trail?! oder sprichst du tatsächlich von einem trialspot (den ich komischerweise nich kenne)?
> 
> @maroni
> schau mal bei facebook in unserer biketrial munich gruppe rein, da steht alles..



wenn man weiter fährt kommen rechts der isar ein paar trails!
aber den spot den ich meine ist der, nennen wir es mal "neuer bombenkrater".

und wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich mich beim erstam mal verlesen und trails gelesen


----------



## Trialar (17. Juni 2011)

rottchester schrieb:


> wenn man weiter fährt kommen rechts der isar ein paar trails!
> aber den spot den ich meine ist der, nennen wir es mal "neuer bombenkrater".
> 
> und wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich mich beim erstam mal verlesen und trails gelesen



Falsches Forum würd ich mal sagen. Trial nicht Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maroni (17. Juni 2011)

danke für den tipp ChrisKing, ich warte nur noch auf die aufnahme in die fb-gruppe


----------



## jay-em-ass (31. März 2012)

Sorry dass ich den Thread nochmal ausgrabe, aber beide Internetseiten sind nicht mehr erreichbar und in der FB-Gruppe tut sich auch nix mehr...
Hab mich glaube ich im Januar schon beworben und bin bisher noch nicht aufgenommen worden...
Würde gerne mal mit euch fahren in München!

Gruß,
Johannes


----------



## family-biker (1. April 2012)

in ffb gibts die trialsparte der TUS.sonst scheint münchen recht tot zu sein.habe seit längerem das gleiche problem...


----------



## jay-em-ass (1. April 2012)

Was meinst du damit?
Trial an der TU München?


----------



## family-biker (1. April 2012)

jay-em-ass schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?
> Trial an der TU München?


nein in fürstenfeldbruck der sportverein hat eine trialsparte.
mit 3 leuten auf fahrrad,sonst moto.
ziemlicher joke.


----------



## jay-em-ass (1. April 2012)

Hmm...das ist ganz schön weit draußen.
gibts da wirklich sonst keine Trialfahrer hier in München?
Kann ich ja gar nicht glauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (1. April 2012)

gibts wohl schon,sind aber offline leute


----------



## jay-em-ass (1. April 2012)

Weiß irgendwer, wie man die Münchner Trialer irgendwie erreichen könnte??


----------



## family-biker (2. April 2012)

samstag/sonntag bei gutem wetter hinter der frauenkirche auflaufen.
meistens ein typ mit grünem norco(federgabel,aber 1.6m ups)und ein mod fahrer da.und ein ungefähr 55jähriger,der wheelies übt.

scherze über wheelies übende beiseite,ich suche auch schon ewig nach mitfahrern für kleine sessions,bin aber nicht fündig geworden.
ich selber habe einen spezl,welcher ein zoot fährt und aus der planegger gegend kommt.

du siehst also,münchen ist die radlhauptstadt.


----------



## jay-em-ass (2. April 2012)

Ja, ich wär bei sessions sofort dabei, heut war ich am Sendlinger Tor 
Ich kenn auch schon jemanden, der glaub ich ein Zoot fährt, heißt hier Paranormal oder so...hams leider noch ned geschafft miteinander zu fahren, weil er arbeiten und ich studieren muss  Aber des wird schon.
Wo bist du daheim? Vll könnma ja wirklich mal was auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## family-biker (2. April 2012)

emmering,kreis fürstenfeldbruck.ich selbst hab meinen homespot in bruck selbst.schöner platz mit konzertbühne und wasserspielplatz,welcher extrem niederfrequent von kindern genutzt wird-was dem trial zugute kommt


----------



## jay-em-ass (2. April 2012)

Problem is, dass ich kein Auto habe, müsste also mit der Sbahn rausfahren...
Mal schaun, wenn das Wetter an nem Wochenende mal schön ist, könntm vll was starten 

Muss aber dazusagen, dass ich erst seit 2 Monaten fahre


----------



## family-biker (2. April 2012)

wasserdings:benutzeralbum.

edit:daran sieht man:good spot,aber ich bestimmt auch nicht besser fahren...


----------



## jay-em-ass (2. April 2012)

Ich bring ja ned mal die backwheelhops zusammen...
Ich mach meistens rock walk drops etc.


----------



## florianwagner (3. April 2012)

hey,  heute um 17uhr treffen sich einige leute im olypark an den steinen. das ist hinter dem schwimmbad direkt am see. ansonsten einfach mal den samuel reibold oder den ulrich mersch anschreiben. die sind auch in der münchner gruppe.


----------



## jay-em-ass (3. April 2012)

Schade, habs zu spät gelesen...komme gerade vom fahren 
Aber ich fahre heut noch Richtung Olympiapark, wenn ihr lange genu da seid, schau ich noch vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (14. April 2012)

jetz muss aber bald was ´zammgehen,oder?


----------



## dirk_diggler (15. April 2012)

Hey Jungs. 

Beantragt mal Zutritt zu der Gruppe "biketrial munich" auf Facebook. Da verabreden wir uns. Und schreibt am besten mich (Ulrich Mersch) direkt kurz an damit ich weiß wen ich da zur Gruppe hinzufüge.. 

@Flo: wann kommst du denn mal wieder nach Muc? 

Grüße Uli


----------



## family-biker (22. April 2012)

ich habe halt null interesse an facebook.
würde es bevorzugen,sich hier zu organisieren.

aber wer hört schon auf mich?


----------



## family-biker (27. Mai 2012)

ich zieh demnächst in emmering nen spot auf.weitab vom schuss,aber in ruhe.
so mit paletten und co inner kiesgrube/waldanhängsel.mal sehen obs was wird,muss den örtlichen bürgermeister deswegen anreden.mithelfer im falle dessen erwünscht


----------



## family-biker (24. Juni 2012)

es muss doch möglich sein ohne faceinternettagebook was zu organizen.mal ehrlich


----------



## till93 (18. Juli 2012)

Wär wiklich geil wenn das ganze auch übers das Forum laufen könnte!
Es kann doch wirklich nich so schwer sein einfach reinzuschreiben wann und wo ihr euch treft.


----------



## family-biker (19. Juli 2012)

word!!!


----------



## family-biker (14. April 2013)

neues jahr,neues glück!

is anybody out there z´minga drunt?


----------



## dhmarc (24. April 2013)

Also normalerweise stört es mich nicht, ich fahr sowieso nur noch alleine...
Habe jetzt  allerdings ein kleines Problem, mein Homespot(MINIskatepark) wurde abgerissen --> immer tote Hose!
Haben angefangen, eine Bowl zu bauen/ hoffe es kommen ein paar vernünftige Ornamente(wahrscheinlich sowieso zu Skateboardlastig/obwohl soll auch eine kleine Radlwerkstatt heimisch sein___ lass mich mal überraschen.

Aber dieses Jahr, wird es wohl erst im späten Sommer fertig werden_ Lade mal ein paar Bilder in Benutzeralbum hoch.

zumindest bin ich diesen Sommer komplett, ohne Platz wo man in Ruhe üben kann_ 
habe nur einen Urbantrialer(STREET)
Wohne in Planegg -> Westen Münchens  und habe nur Mittwochs ganztätig Zeit____ hat jemand eine Idee wo ich meine Ruhe vor alten aggressiven OMIS  habe, die keinen  anderen Lebenssinn mehr haben und mich permanent vom Biken abhalten wollen?

Kleine Info__ für heute bin ich ganztägig in der Buchenau/ sprich bin auf Achse

Mittwochs RUHETAG!

und auch doppeltes NEIN werde miich nicht bei FAZZEBOOK anmelden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (27. April 2013)

so leute,ich habe einen plan,allerdings keine mitstreiter,da ich der einzige trialer in emmering bin.
ich habe hinter dem badesee hier in emmering ein offensichtlich brachliegendes,geografisch schön für andere sachen unnutzbares stück land entdeckt:
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=emmer...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&sa=N&tab=wl

gemeint ist der dicke teil der dreieckigen fläche rechts vom see,liegt direkt neben dem gegenhang der grillwiese(das etwas nierenförmige stück wiese),und neben der lauten bundesstrasse 471(bremsen können brüllen und es fällt nicht auf lol).
das wäre perfekt,um in den genannten hang steps zum droppen auf in derfläche stehenden hindernissen zu bauen,man könnte da sogar locker eine jumpbox o.ä.hinstellen,ginge also auch für dj-und bmx rider,wenn genug leute zusammenkämen.
die sache wäre,die gemeinde emmering von der zeitweisen benutzung zu überzeugen.und da kommt ihr ins spiel leute!
wenn genug leute eine zielgerichtete anfrage stellen würden,könnte man ggfls. erreichen,dass das grundstück genutzt werden kann(ich denke dass jeder nen haftungsausschluss unterschreiben muss oder so).

ich würde also hiermit zu einer art flashmob aufrufen,wirklich ernsthafte und halbwegs erwachsen klingende anfragen an die gemeinde emmering (82275)zu stellen,ob die nutzung des grundstücks möglich wäre,um dort eine freizeitanlage für radsportler zu bauen.

bevor jetzt aber mails dort eingehen,hätte ich noch die frage,ob ähnliches von jemandem hier bereits versucht wurde und mit welchem erfolg.bzw was es zu beachten gäbe

muchas gracias hombres!


edit:ich hab denen jetzt einfach mal gemailt,und nebenbei das grundstück des ehemaligen dirtpark emmering vorgeschlagen,wer nicht wagt...


----------



## dhmarc (24. Mai 2013)

@family-biker vielleicht solltest Du besser einen eigenen Threat zu deinem letzten angesprochenen Thema aufmachen. um allgemein Infos dazu zu erhalten,glaube kaum das grossartig Münchner was dazu zu sagen haben-> Beweis hierzu mangelnde Lokation.



Hier meine eigentliche Frage, gibt es hier Münchner Raum eine Möglichkeit Indoor sein Sport zu betreiben, haben für 2 Wochen Regen angesagt!!!


----------

